# Did I damage my Autofocus motor? Newbie here. Nikon d7000



## Quick (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys so I want to begin by saying I am totally new to DSLR photography. 

When I first received my Nikon d7000 a couple days ago I latched on my 50mm f/1.8d lens. I didn't even know pressing the shutter button halfway down focused. So what I did for my first probably 10-15 shots the first hour I got my camera was I manually focused the lens by moving the lens focus ring then I would take the picture. All of this while my Autofocus was set to on. Now I realized my mistake relatively quickly and started only using the autofocus function. I didn't notice any problems but I read online the following day that that is a huge no-no. Especially with a lens like a 50mm f/1.8d because it uses the d7000 internal focus motor. I got scared when I saw posts saying that the internal motor has got to be damage/stripped/whatever. 

However, when I was manually focusing it I didn't experience any hard resistance like other people talked about. Was it because I wasn't pressing the shutter button? Just manually focusing and then pressing to take the picture. 

I would just like to here some more opinions on if my focus motor is probably damaged or not. What are some of the signs I should look for if it is? 

I also have a Tamrom 70-300 vc and on some pictures it won't focus and take the picture. Is that a case by case basis and the camera settings or could it be linked to what I described above? 

Thanks!


----------



## ulrichsd (Jan 18, 2014)

If it is focusing with the 50mm AF lens then the screw drive must be working. 

Not sure about the Tamron,  maybe it is an issue with the lens? Do you know someone else with a Nikon camera who could test it out for you?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2014)

Quick said:


> Hey guys so I want to begin by saying I am totally new to DSLR photography.
> 
> When I first received my Nikon d7000 a couple days ago I latched on my 50mm f/1.8d lens. I didn't even know pressing the shutter button halfway down focused. So what I did for my first probably 10-15 shots the first hour I got my camera was I manually focused the lens by moving the lens focus ring then I would take the picture. All of this while my Autofocus was set to on. Now I realized my mistake relatively quickly and started only using the autofocus function. I didn't notice any problems but I read online the following day that that is a huge no-no. Especially with a lens like a 50mm f/1.8d because it uses the d7000 internal focus motor. I got scared when I saw posts saying that the internal motor has got to be damage/stripped/whatever.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the Tamron has it's own built in autofocus motor and if it is focusing with the 50 mm with no issues then my guess would be the issue is probably with the tamron lens, rather than with the camera itself.  Rather than getting it repaired if it were me I'd look for a used 70-300 mm Nikkor AF-S VR - they are a fantastic lens and well worth the money, especially if you can find a used one in good shape.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2014)

Quick said:


> I didn't notice any problems but I read online the following day that that is a huge no-no.


Not everything you read online is truth.
It is only with _some_ older lenses that have an internal AF motor that manually focusing the lens _while auto focus is actively trying to focus the lens,_ you might cause damage to the focusing mechanism or the focusing motor in the lens

Key phrase - "I didn't notice any problems"
Trust your own experience.

I agree something may be wrong with the Tamron lens, and the AF screw-drive system in the D7000 is fine.

If you look at the lens mount on the D7000 you can see the small AF screw-drive blade.
On the 50 mm f/1.8D lens mount you can see where that screw-drive blade engages the AF mechanism that is in the lens.

Now look at the lens mount on the Tamron 70-300 vc. In the same place as on the 50 mm there should be a blank oval recess, but no connection for the screw-drive blade, for the D7000 screw-drive blade to sit in.
Note: the screw-drive blade in the D7000 is spring mounted.

Since you're looking anyway, also note the lens aperture actuation lever on the D7000 lens mount and on each lens, the line of spring mounted electronic contacts (they need to be kept clean) on both the camera and each lens, the spring supported lens locking pin that is also connected to the AF screw-drive blade.


----------

